# BuyCostumes.com Extra 30% off Clearance ends 4/17



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Not quite as good as their recent extra 50% blowout, but still useful if there's something you've decided you just can't live without 

http://www.buycostumes.com/CategoryPage/Sale.aspx


----------

